# how to adjust carb on 28cc silver eagle weed eater by mccoulough



## rim (May 4, 2011)

took carb apart to clean. put it back together now it want stay running can someone give suggestion


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

rim said:


> took carb apart to clean. put it back together now it want stay running can someone give suggestion


If the carb was a zama go to; www.zamacarb.com
If the carb was a walbro go to ; www.walbro.com

select the service/aftermarket tab, you will fing some very useful info. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## rim (May 4, 2011)

thinks Geo got me going in right direction


----------

